# Adobe Photo Deluxe transfer to Ulead Photo Explorer 8.0 SE Basic



## debcthomas (Oct 22, 2005)

I recently downloaded some digital photos to my computer. I could never figure out how to enhance the quality in Ulead Photo Explorer 8.0 SE Basic, so I opened the photos in Adobe Photo Deluxe 4.0 and enhanced the photos and saved them there. But there is nowhere in Adobe Photo Deluxe which will let me burn these photos to a CD. The photos were saved as a PDD file instead of a JPG file. I need to know if I can correct the way these 92 photos were saved and send them back to Ulead Photo Explorer so I can burn a CD from there!!! This is a mess. Please help me!


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Hi and welcome.
Firstly why do you need to burn photos to a cd from a photo programme? You can use any burning software (your drive would have come with one or there's free ones available) to burn them as data.
Burning them as data though means they will stay as .PDD format. This is ok if you only want to view them on computers with photodeluxe, photoshop or photoshop elements installed.
I love Photodeluxe and use it all the time. It's only drawback is you can't save as .jpeg quickly on the file, save as, menu. To save your pics as .jpegs from photodeluxe :-
Click file, export, file format, in the drop down menu 'save as file type' in the next box, choose .jpeg.
That will be a pain to do 92 times. The other 2 adobe programmes I mention would be able to batch convert them all in one go. Irfanview is a free programme that can batch convert but it doesn't seem to do .pdd files.
Don't know if anyone else can recommend a free batch converter that will convert .pdd files to jpeg? If so chip in.
Otherwise one at a time from photodeluxe, or burn them as .pdd files are your options.


----------

